# C.T. Fletcher And Stone Cold Steve Austin Work Together For Martial Arms Training



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2019)

*C.T. Fletcher And Stone Cold Steve Austin Work Together For Martial Arms Training*

When being in the company of Stone Cold Steve Austin, C.T. Fletcher seems to put several superstars on the spot. One of the newest Instagram videos posted by Fletcher shows him challenging wrestlers to take his Martial Arms training.

The Martial Arms program is really intensive and is a combination of the ?mentality of the martial artist? and the ?physicality of a weightlifter?.

Steve Austin meets Fletcher in Iron Addicts gym to check out his program personally and take on the challenge.

Here is what C.T. Fletcher wrote on his Instagram:

?WWE, IM LOOKIN FOR ONE BAD MUTHA FUCKA! WHO DARES TO ACCEPT THE MARTIAL ARMS CHALLENGE? IN CASE YOU WERE WONDERIN?, BECAUSE SC SAID SO!!?

Steve Austin seems to be brave enough.

 ?I?m about to put it to the test. I?m about to find out if this program is worth a flying f@#$ or not because I?m man enough to drive my Ford Focus down the 405 to end up at LBC and Iron Addicts gym and that?s the bottom line why? because motherf@#$%!& Stone Cold said so!?

 C.T. Fletcher seems to be back in action after his heart surgery and that is amazing for him and for each of his fans. This great athlete keeps following his passion and now, the best WWE wrestlers will join the program developed by Fletcher!

INSTAGRAM --> https://www.instagram.com/c.t.ali.fletcher/


----------

